# Need pics of Jeep YJ with plows



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 91 YJ and just got a 6.5ft Fisher speedcast plow. I have the upper Aframe and plow but not the lower pushplate mounts to attach plow to jeep. I want to see what these look like and if I could make them or have some made or modify push plates from another vehicle. Also I do not know what the in cab controller looks like.


----------

